# Roll fast ID help



## Hinessight2020 (Jul 19, 2020)

I have a couple of old bikes. They both say Rollfast but that’s all I know about them. Can anyone help me find more information on these? Please and thank you in advance.


----------



## John D. Williams (Jul 27, 2020)

Do they say Skoot on the chainguard? My family had a couple of Rollfast Skoots.


----------

